# school for gifted child in london



## zharptitsa (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We are planning a move from the US to London in the next couple of months. As always, they want us there yesterday  so I am scrambling to get my head around everything. 

As always schooling is the greatest dilemma. Each country has such different systems.

I have a daughter who turns 5 next month. Here in US she should be starting kindergarten at our excellent elementary school. Where is she meant to go in UK?

More complex is my son who is turning 10 this summer. He is academically very advanced and was given a place here in a school for the highly talented and gifted.
What options are there for a boy like him in the UK? I am not interested in the prestige of a fancy school, etc but he gets very bored in normal classes. 

I am very grateful for any advise!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

zharptitsa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are planning a move from the US to London in the next couple of months. As always, they want us there yesterday  so I am scrambling to get my head around everything.
> 
> ...


The UK has many excellent state schools, and a fair few poor ones! Sifting out the good ones demands time and tenacity! You need to first settle on which borough of London you are going to be living in, and then you can start the process of researching the schools there. Having said that, you can choose a school in a neighbouring borough, but I would think as both your children will be in primary school, you would be best advised to find a school that they can both attend. Your daughter should be in Reception. It sounds as if your son will be in year 5, and will therefore have one more year in Primary school, before moving up to Secondary school. The application process starts in the Autumn term of year 6. All state schools should have provision for Gifted and Talented children and their needs should be met within the school, but as I have previously said, there are huge differences in the quality of education provided in schools....


----------



## edtree (Apr 13, 2011)

*^^*

Hi
Roughly in the same boat here.
Found this, hope it helps some : )
BBC - Schools Parents - Understanding league tables and Ofsted reports

Best
edtree


----------

